# Food storage calculator



## bornaprepper (Mar 1, 2014)

I am looking for a good and detailed food storage calculator that is not from LDS ... Any suggestions 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

stockupfood.com


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Grimm said:


> stockupfood.com


A quick look at their site and the "sign up" told me to use this site with caution (internet tracking cookies could be used to watch what you're planning and already have in stock). I use blockers and removal tools on my computer now, but I still am wary of places that want you to sign in to use their services.

I'll try to find one that's a live page access/function, and yes, you could still be tracked by IP as well, but masking/IP blockers help for that.

Here ya go..this one is not used to calculate food items for the vendor, but is for basic whole food items, instead:
http://lds.about.com/library/bl/faq/blcalculator.htm

Good thread, BTW...got me thinking about my storage a bit more seriously, and this is just in time, as I'll be putting more away this spring...should help me meet my goals more easily...


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

I like them Mormon one, here's two more one is an excell spread sheet.

http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2009/03/09/long-term-food-storage-calculator/

http://providentliving.com/info/foodcalc/

What I don't like about these is they lack specific caloric & nutritional calculating.

I suggest people calculate their specific caloric needs age, weight, gender, height, 
and activity level can result in 1,000+ caloric variance from person to person.

http://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html

Some of the food systems calculate a flat 2,000 calorie a day when in reality you might need 2,500 or 3,000+
and if you are storing based on them for a year you really only have 6-9 months

For example; A 30 yr old 6ft 230 pound male moderate exercise needs 3164 Calories/day to maintain weight
at 2664 Calories/day to lose 1 lb per week and at 2164 Calories/day lose 2 lb per week.

Consider the Nutrition nutrition of the food you stock.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5712/2


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

Try foodstorageanalyzer.com
Its done by Emergency Essentials and lets you add common grocery items and customize other stuff like bulk foods. The cool thing is that it tallies your calories, fats, vitamins, etc. and calculates how long your food will last according to the number of people you plug in.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

BlackDogWV said:


> Try foodstorageanalyzer.com
> Its done by Emergency Essentials and lets you add common grocery items and customize other stuff like bulk foods. The cool thing is that it tallies your calories, fats, vitamins, etc. and calculates how long your food will last according to the number of people you plug in.


I have to say I like this calculator but it's exactly what talking about. It assumes you, me, all of us need 2,000 calories a day 
I didn't see a way to change that static 2K formula they have?

I actually need 2,945 Calories/day to maintain my weight just shy of 1/3rd more. 
At 2,000 Calories/day while not an issues for a few weeks or months I would looses 2 lb per week at 2K that's 104 pounds in a year and weigh 116 pounds ..104 pounds under weight..I would probably be dead by that point.

This is important for those prepping for longer term.
Based on the 2K I'm off 3 months on my food stores from what I actually need.

http://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

rugster said:


> I have to say I like this calculator but it's exactly what talking about. It assumes you, me, all of us need 2,000 calories a day
> I didn't see a way to change that static 2K formula they have?
> 
> I actually need 2,945 Calories/day to maintain my weight just shy of 1/3rd more.
> ...


Rugster you bring up a good point. Today a couple thousand calories will do for most people. With a more active lifestyle 3000 calories is a closer number. With a calculator designed for 2K just multiply by 1.5 to get a more accurate amount.

Better yet figure out how much of each item you eat and make your own list.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Today a couple thousand calories will do for most people. With a more active lifestyle 3000 calories is a closer number.


Day-to-Day daily life at my current career, 2000 calories a day will suffice.

Building fence on weekends? I'll bet I still lose weight at 4000 calories! 

Post-SHTF, with lots of manual labor with gardening, hauling water and woodcutting, etc. will burn far more than 2000 calories a day.


----------

